# [RISOLTO] ath9k con 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 NIC non riconosciuta

## Realnot

Salve gente, ormai sono più di 36 ore che provo a configurare il mio pc al supporto per il wifi, ma non c'è alcun verso di farlo funzionare:

```
laptop realnot # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

per gestire l'interfaccia uso wicd e wpa_supplicant, di conseguenza ho disabilitato net.eth0 dal runlevel e lascio la gestione a wicd che al boot mi monta la rete in automatico con dhcp, ma che non funziona, devo disconnettermi e riconnettermi tutte le volte ( ma questo per quanto riguarda una connessione di tipo wired. ) mentre per il wireles non riconosce la scheda.

```
laptop linux # lspci -k:

...

...

04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

Subsystem: Device 1a3b:1067

Kernel modules: ath9k
```

Inizialmente nel kernel avevo abilitato i driver per la scheda wifi come built-in, ma non funzionava quindi, successivamente ho provato a caricarli come moduli:

Nel kernel:

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1909/screenshot031011174147.png

```
[b]laptop linux # modprobe ath9k[/b]

FATAL: Error inserting ath9k (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmesg:

http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/351425/

```
laptop realnot # grep -i config_ath /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC_DEBUGFS=y
```

Qualcuno può darmi una mano nel capire dove sbaglio? grazie per il supporto ragazzi!

----------

## k01

per quanto riguarda wicd e eth0, dovresti proprio rimuovere il link /etc/init.d/net.eth0. è strano che acquisisce l'indirizzo ip tramite dhcp ma poi non funziona, dovresti dare qualche informazione in più però, tipo: hai un indirizzo ip, se provi a pingare il router funziona? riesci ad andare all'esterno tramite indirizzi ip? in che modo poi rieffetui la connessione?

per quanto riguarda il wifi, controlla:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Atheros_5xxx

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k

con una breve ricerca nel forum ho trovato un utente che ha un problema molto simile al tuo, semplicemente riferito al driver ralink, gli sono state fornite parecchie risposte: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6601299.html#6601299

in alternativa se proprio non funziona potresti provare dei driver alternativi come madwifi, altrimenti provare una versione del kernel differente, o provare con genkernel. la voce atheros htc based non dovrebbe interessarti poichè da quel che ho capito riguarda schede usb.

----------

## Realnot

Ho risolto, il problema era una semplice banalità, abilitavo il supporto nel kernel del driver, compilavo, però non salvavo l'immagine del kernel in /boot, quindi al nuovo riavvio usavo ancora l'immagine vecchia, di conseguenza non riuscivo a caricare il modulo correttamente. 

Il fatto è che quando davo 

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/mio_kernel
```

 cp non mi restituiva alcun errore, anche se la partizione di /boot non era montata. Infatti in /etc/fstab avevo /boot in /dev/sda1 con l'opzione 'noauto' invece di 'default'. Ogni volta che compilavo il kernel e poi copiavo l'immagine in /boot in realtà non la copiavo visto che /boot non era montata. 

La mia sicurezza derivava dal fatto che se /boot non fosse montata allora avrei dovuto ottenere un output da 'cp' del tipo:"hei realnot, non puoi scrivere in /boot, non hai montato la partizione, o qualcosa di simile". Non avendo alcun errore avevo escluso un errore di questo tipo.

Mi scuso con tutti per la perdita di tempo, grazie ancora per la vostra disponibilità e pazienza

----------

## k01

è normale poichè anche se per te la directory /boot rappresenta un punto di mount, finchè non ci monti niente sopra per il sistema è una directory come un altra che si può scrivere e cancellare, non uno spazio vuoto invalicabile. il problema è che grub punta ad un'altra partizione, e anche se scrivi in /boot senza averla montata grub non si accorgerà delle modifiche.

comunque io non mi riterrei soddisfatto senza sistemare anche il problema della connessione wired    :Smile: 

----------

## Realnot

Infatti non lo sono, cerco di migliorarmi ed imparare, comunque ancora non sono riuscito a configurare il wifi eh, per ora il problema maggiore era far riconoscere la scheda:

```
realnot@laptop ~ $ sudo iwconfig

Password: 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"realnot"  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on
```

Questo è già un grande passo, ora rimane il problema del wired, che non capisco per quale motivo dopo l'avvio mi dice che è connesso, ma continuo a non navigare, per navigare devo disconnettermi e riconnetteri e successivamente capire come gestire abilitare il wifi su wicd, ma ora è tardi e domani ho lezione. Comunque è sempre un passo in avanti  :Smile: 

----------

